# Sandwood Bay, Cape Wrath



## lotusanne (Nov 3, 2012)

Has anyone been to Sandwood Bay, right at the very top of Scotland?  A (Scottish) work colleague recommended it as the best place to visit in Scotland (and there's a lot of stiff competition!).  Apparently its not accessible by car you have to walk 4 miles to get there, but the it is stunning.  he sent me some links so though I would share them...

Sandwood Bay Feature Page on Undiscovered Scotland 
Sandwood Bay (Walkhighlands) 

And it even has its own wikipedia entry : Sandwood Bay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bushtrekker (Nov 3, 2012)

*The looks worth the walk.*

I love the Scottish beaches with their white sand. That looks really spectacular and well worth a visit next time I'm up that way, which hopefully will be next year sometime.


----------



## sparrks (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been to Sandwood Bay several times, nice little walk in, path would be difficult to follow in snow. If you can time your visit with a bit of sun then the place is magical, if not and it's drizzle or poor weather give it a miss. If you cross the stream from Sandwood Loch at the north end of the beach and climb up the other side there are some fantastic red rocks showing extrusion patterns. 
The south side of the bay is the only place I've ever been swarmed by midgies after a rain shower.
Personally I think Balnakeil Bay up at Faraid head near Durness is better, stunning beach plus parking for about 10 cars right next to the beach, just don't block access to the golf course.


----------



## Boots (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

I was very near this location in August but due to a leg problem did not walk to the bay from the car park. 

The c/p has good free toilets with a fresh water tap at the rear.

It is a busy place and the c/p soon fills up as do the large rubbish bins but they are emptied almost daily it would appear.

If you continue on past the c/p to the end of the road, passing the walled grave yard, you end up at a small cove with a large grassed field that is owned by the community and camping is allowed foc.

Nice place with a mainly rocky shoreline but with enough sand for children to be happy all day 'if' the weather is good.

It is a long way but if touring around the north coast etc, worth a visit but I wouldn't go that far just to visit  that location as a destination.


Cheers



Boots


----------



## snowbirds (Nov 3, 2012)

*Cape wrath*

Hi lotusanne,

We toured Scotland in 2004 four a month, we travelled the top coast road from John O Grouts to Cape Wrath on the trip and found this beach near to our camp site, and if you walk to the far end you can see the Puffins that breed there. I can't remember the name but it's the same area were the MOD has a firing range out to sea, and you can drive to the beach. a couple of pictures of the beach, old church, and farm there, hope this helps.

Regards Snowbirds.





lotusanne said:


> Has anyone been to Sandwood Bay, right at the very top of Scotland?  A (Scottish) work colleague recommended it as the best place to visit in Scotland (and there's a lot of stiff competition!).  Apparently its not accessible by car you have to walk 4 miles to get there, but the it is stunning.  he sent me some links so though I would share them...
> 
> Sandwood Bay Feature Page on Undiscovered Scotland
> Sandwood Bay (Walkhighlands)
> ...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 3, 2012)

If you are going up to Durness it is well worth doing the trip out to Cape Wrath.

You catch the " Ferry " ( a dingy with a little outboard on the back )....LOL
across the bay and then a Mini Bus out to the Lighthouse.

Trust me when i say it is an experience you will " Never " forget, anyone that
has done the trip will agree.

The " Cape Wrath Ferry " is signposted from the main road ( A838 ) just to the
south of Durness.

Very good view on Google Street View have a look.

Also if you like chocolate, " Cocoa Mountain " is worth a visit and that is 
signposted from the main road as well in the centre.

If we are ever in the area the wife would never forgive me is she didn`t
get her " Chilli & Lemongrass Truffle ".....fix.............LOL.

If you need any info about anything the " Tourist Information Centre " in
Durness knows everything about everything and is just off the main road
a little further down than the Sango Sands campsite.

Don`t forget " Smoo Cave " as well, i could go on and on and on.

Wild Camping spots coming back down the A838 towards Ullapool are too
numerous to mention.

We`ll be back up there in April and can`t wait.

Hope this helps

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 3, 2012)

snowbirds said:


> Hi lotusanne,
> 
> We toured Scotland in 2004 four a month, we travelled the top coast road from John O Grouts to Cape Wrath on the trip and found this beach near to our camp site, and if you walk to the far end you can see the Puffins that breed there. I can't remember the name but it's the same area were the MOD has a firing range out to sea, and you can drive to the beach. a couple of pictures of the beach, old church, and farm there, hope this helps.
> 
> Regards Snowbirds.View attachment 9617View attachment 9616View attachment 9615View attachment 9614






The beach you mention is at Balnakeil by the church and graveyard.


----------



## snowbirds (Nov 3, 2012)

*Cape wrath*

Hi Wooie,

Thanks for that, it was a while ago but a great part of Scotland

Snowbirds.





Wooie1958 said:


> The beach you mention is at Balnakeil by the church and graveyard.


----------



## churchie (Nov 3, 2012)

You can cycle to sandwood bay if you have a mountain bike the path is a little tricky in places but just dismount and walk until the path improves.:scooter:


----------



## graham (Nov 3, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Has anyone been to Sandwood Bay, right at the very top of Scotland?  A (Scottish) work colleague recommended it as the best place to visit in Scotland (and there's a lot of stiff competition!).  Apparently its not accessible by car you have to walk 4 miles to get there, but the it is stunning.  he sent me some links so though I would share them...
> 
> Sandwood Bay Feature Page on Undiscovered Scotland
> Sandwood Bay (Walkhighlands)
> ...



went there about 20 years ago have relatives in Kinlochbervie you drive throu it on way to sandwood, we parked the car and did the  long walk it is very hard but stunning once there the beach is golden and deserted, and when you get back the pub in Kinlochbervie is good and the locals dont bite, if you get there enjoy.

Graham Langdon


----------



## scampa (Nov 3, 2012)

churchie said:


> *You can cycle to sandwood bay if you have a mountain bike *



You must be joking.... Sandwood Bay is over 500 miles away from me!!  :scared:


----------



## churchie (Nov 3, 2012)

From that I take it you never had a paper round:lol-049:


----------



## charliechan (Nov 4, 2012)

*The clash*

I'm supposed to be going up there to do some work in a month or so. The scenery is breathtaking up there. I'll be at the Rhiconnick hotel. They are customers of ours. I'm sure she'd would let camping cars stay there it's quite a big car park. Oh, her name is Heather by the way.Quite apt for Scotland, she actually comes from Newent in Gloucestershire. She's really friendly she goes out with one of the locals,Marcus. Who's brother I believe buys all the landed fish from kinlochbervie "the clash". Some lovely walks it the area and beaches, I really liked oldshoremore. Looking forward to going although I'll be working.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I am going to have to extend my holiday next week!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 4, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I think I am going to have to extend my holiday next week!






If you are going right to the top and you need a site, try Sango Sands , you can`t miss it.

On the main road next to the Spar.

Even if it looks closed, pop in and there is a notice on the office door with the guys mobile
number on it.

Ring him, he only lives around the corner and he`ll come round and turn stuff on etc. for you.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ahh  Balnakeil, very happy memories. Possibly  one of the best places I've ever camped. Haven't been there since 81 or 82.  Got fairly friendly with some people in the craft village who had a few good parties on the beach, feeling quite exhausted just thinking about it.
Searched out and scanned a few old pics.
My first van.


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 4, 2012)

Balnakiel bay has to be my favorite place, its stunning, simply stunning


----------



## lotusanne (Nov 4, 2012)

A huge thankyou to everyone has posted info and pictures and suggestions of other places in the area. Lots of great info there.  Have just been drooling over images in the Undiscovered Scotland site, and it really does look fantastic round there.  Its def on my agenda now for a trip up the West coast next year


----------



## lotusanne (Nov 4, 2012)

runnach said:


> I remember this one from years ago, Red Point Beach, absolutely stunning, enable pictures, as street view not available.
> 
> We came in from seaboard, no idea how good or bad the road system is around there?
> 
> ...



Wow, looks stunning!  Applecross is on my planned agenda so this would fit in nicely after that


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2012)

I've just cut and pasted all of these locations into a word document as I am leaving in a few hours and heading for the border. It's about 600 miles for me to Cape Wrath, but I am taking in Glencoe and Applecross on the way, we planned on 7 - 10 days, but who knows, it may take longer, I might not even come back!

Thanks Anne and everybody this thread has been a great help.


----------



## lotusanne (Nov 5, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I've just cut and pasted all of these locations into a word document as I am leaving in a few hours and heading for the border. It's about 600 miles for me to Cape Wrath, but I am taking in Glencoe and Applecross on the way, we planned on 7 - 10 days, but who knows, it may take longer, I might not even come back!
> 
> Thanks Anne and everybody this thread has been a great help.



Hi, Rob, hope you have a fantastic trip, and its very good to know that the thread has been helpful. Its always good to have some recommended places to head for isnt it... though you cant really go wrong in Scotland!  Will look forward to hearing all about it and hope you post some piccies


----------

